# [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) im PCGHX-Check – Der Macho gegen den Exoten, wer macht das Rennen ?



## alex2210 (28. Oktober 2012)

*[Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) im PCGHX-Check – Der Macho gegen den Exoten, wer macht das Rennen ?*

[*Review*] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) im PCGHX-Check – Der Macho gegen den Exoten, wer macht das Rennen ? 

*Vorwort* 
Vielen dank an PCGH-Stephan für diese Chance, ist nämlich mein allererstes Mal, dass ich so etwas mache. Bitte verzeiht mir die Verzögerungen, als Schüler des G8 in Bayern wird man schon etwas deftiger rangenommen .Gibt eigentlich nichts mehr dazu zu sagen, also gehen wir's an !


*Danksagung*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei PC-Cooling für die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des Musters 
bedanken. An dieser Stelle bedanke ich mich auch nochmal bei ASRock, Corsair, Be-Quiet, MSI, Zalman und Western Digital für die anderen Komponenten des Testsystems.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang* 

PC-Cooling setzt hierbei auf Luftpolster, an denen nicht gespart wird, um den empfindlichen Kühler zuschützen. Vielen dank für die Gummibärchen, waren wirklich gut  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt geht’s an die Verpackung .  Das Farbschema dessen ist mit Giftgrün und Schwarz etwas schlicht aber dennoch sehr elegant gehalten. Vorne als auch Hinten ist der Kühler abgebildet, beides mal aus je einer anderen Perspektive. Auf der Rechten sind die gewonnen Awards abgebildet, auf der Linken noch einige Infos zum Kühler ansich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Box geöffnet kommt einem erstmal eine weiße Schachtel entgegen. Deren Inhalt ist das Assembly Package, die alle wichtigen Montageteile als auch die WLP enthält, doch dazu später noch mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Entfernen des Styropors kommt das strahlende Aluminium des Kühlers zum Vorschein, auch noch dabei ist dort der große Schraubenzieher als auch der Lüfter. Nachdem dem Herausnehmen sticht einem sofort die Größe des Kühlers ins Auge, als auch die vielen Lamellen und die 12 Heatpipespitzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit genauerem Blick auf die Auflagefläche zur CPU erkennt man den Unterboden überzogen mit einer Nickelbeschichtung und die 6 mit Kupfer ummantelten Heatpipes. Hier könnt ihr euch noch selbst ein Bild vom Design des Kühlers machen. Anzumerken ist hier die optimierte Lamellenform, um eine verbesserte Wärmeabgabe zu leisten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter mit der Betrachung des Lüfters, fällt einem erstmal das schwarz-weiße Farbschema dessen auf. Das Lüfterkabel ist blickdicht gesleeved, hier wurde von Thermalriggt wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet. Selbstverständlich handelt es sich hier um einen PWM-Lüfter, wie bei den meisten CPU-Kühlern nun heutzutage üblich. Es handelt sich um das Model um den TY-147 mit einem Durchmesser von 135mm und einem Bohrlochabstand von 120mm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun geht es an das Assembly Package. Es besteht aus: 
1. Lüfterklemmen (Leider nur für einen Lüfter, ein 2tes Set wäre wünschenswert)
2. Schwarze Backplate 
3. weiße Plastik“muttern“ für den jeweiligen Sockel 
4. Schrauben für die jeweiligen Sockel
5. Sockelabstands Schrauben 
6. Sockelplate
7. 2 Gramm Chillfactor Wärmeleitpaste 
8. Den Gummiabstandshaltern (Gegen Vibrationen des Lüfters)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anbei gibt es auch noch eine kurze Montageanleitung in mehreren Sprachen inklusive einem Thermalright Aufkleber für die Fans . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex2210 (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Testbericht] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) by alex2210*

*Testsystem*
Zu Zeit des Tests habe ich bereits einen Mainboardwechsel auf das Z77 Extreme 4 vollzogen.
Zuvor habe ich ein P8H67 benutzt, doch weil ich mein Wort halten möchte, werde ich dieses natürlich auch benutzen. Auch wird hier nicht die von Thermalright beigelegte Chill Factor WLP verwendet, ich greife hierbei auf die Arctic Cooling MX-4 zurück um in diesem Punkt Chancengleichheit zugewährleisten.

Das System setzt sich aus den folgenenden Komponenten zusammen: 
CPU : Intel Core i5 2500 @ Stock
RAM : Corsair Vengeance 16 Gb @ 1600mhz
Mainboard: ASUS P8H67 
Grafikkarte : MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II @ 900Mhz
HDD : 2x Western Digital Caviar Green 
SSD : Samsung 830 128 Gb
Kühler : Zalman CNPS 9900 Max Blue
Lüfter : 4x Zalman ZM-F3 
Gehäuse : Gigabyte Aurora 3D 



*Kühlerspecs*
In diesem Teil übernehme ich eigentlich (fast) nur die Informationen von Thermalright von dem Kühler. Da habt ihr 
Hierbei gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, ist mehr was für die Specgeilen unter euch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Montage*

Da ich ein Intel System werde ich hier nur die Montage für ein solches zeigen, dennoch sollte sich nicht sehr viel bei Nutzung eines AMD Systems ändern. Die Montage benötigt schon ein wenig Grips, sollte aber für alle Leser des Forums locker zu schaffen sein.
Zuallerst müssen erstmal die richtigen „Überzieher“ für das jeweilige System ausgewählt werden, die kommen dann über die längeren Schrauben, die von der „unteren“ Backplateseite eingeführt werden.Ein Kritikpunkt ist hier anzuführen: die Überzieher für den Intelsockel halten die Schrauben nicht fest, die Schrauben rutschen immer wieder heraus, anders als bei den AMD, was die Installation schon stark erschwert. Hier könnte Thermalright noch etwas nachbessern. Hier mal, die AMD Plastikabstandshalter in den falschen Sockellöchern @Fail -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem die Backplate unter dem MB plaziert ist, wird diese mit Abstandshaltern verschraubt.
Sitzt Bombenfest (Y)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf die Abstandshaltern kommt dann nochmal eine Montageplate, wobei diese wieder in die Abstandshalter geschraubt wird und darauf wird dann nochmal eine Platte geschraubt, damit der Kühler endlich fest fixiert ist.
Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte trifft das ganz gut, hier mal ein Bild von der Trockenübung :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort wird übrigens der extra lange Philipsschraubenzieher benötigt, damit kann man dann die Schraube dort reinbuxieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um den ganzen Lärmpegel zu senken, werden noch die Gummidämpfer auf den Kühlergeklebt, darauf kommt der Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier fertig montiert sieht das dann so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu beachten ist die Kühlerrichtung, in diesem Falle war die von Links nach Rechts, dort sollte man auf jeden Fall auf nicht zu große Ram Kühler achten, die könnten nämlich mit dem Lüfter kollidieren. Das ist aber nur bei dem ersten Ramslot so, betrifft deshalb eigentlich dann nur Leute ein System mit Ramvollbestückung haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Testpakour*
Der HR-02 tritt heute gegen meinen CNPS 9900 Max von Zalman an, hier nun die weiteren Informationen zum den Bedingungen.
Der ganze Packour besteht aus : 
5 LinX Runs
10 Min Prime 95
5 Min BF3 Singleplayer 
5 Min BF3 Multiplayer (CB 64 Spieler)
5 Min Crysis 2 Singleplayer
5 Min Crysis 2 Multiplayer 
Getestet wurde jeweils auf :
- Undervolted : 1,1V 
- Stock : 1,2V
- Overvolted: 1,3V

Auch wurden auf verschiedenen Lüfterdrehzahlen getestet, beim CNPS 9900 Max : 
Langsam : 900 RPM
Schnell : 1500 RPM

Beim Thermalright :
Langsam : 900 RPM
Schnell : 1300 RPM

Wie auffällt wird nicht nach gleichen Drehzahlen verglichen, sondern jeweils nach der angegebenen Minimal- und Maximallüftergeschwindigkeit.
Damit kommen wir auch schon zum nächsten Punkt, den Resultaten.


*Testergebnisse*


Hier im Anschluss meine Testergebnisse:

Beginnend mit dem 5 Runs LinX Test kristalliert sich hier schon ein potenzieller Sieger in Sachen Temperaturen heraus. Mit einen Hauch Abstand gewinnt der Macho diese Disziplin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter geht’s mit 10 Min Prime95, hier (fast) das gleiche Bild. Der Rev. A ist auch hier besser in der Kühlung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anschluss kommt nun BF3, 5 min Singleplayer als auch 5 Min Multiplayer sind nun auf dem Programm, hier …..mal wieder der selbe Sieger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum Schluss nun Crysis 2, mit 5 min Einzelspieler- und 5 min Mehrspielermodus.....und auch hier ändert sich nichts im Vergleich zu vorher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis: Der Rev. A läuft dem CNPS 9900 Max. immer ein bisschen davon und agiert und, wie ihr gleich sehen werdet, eine Spur leiser..... 

*Lautstärke*

Ein sehr wichtiger Punkt für alle PCGHX User ist wohl neben der Kühlleistung auch der Silentfaktor. Da ich als 15 Jähriger noch nicht im Besitz einen Lautstärkemessgerätes bin,und meine iPhoneaufnahmen eher nüchterne Ergebnisse hervorbrachten, möchte ich das ganze etwas anders gestalten.
Ich bewerte hier nur Quantitativ, mehr lassen mir meinte Mittel im Moment leider auch nicht zu.
Im Falle, dass ich in die Hände einen Dezibelmessgerätes komme, so werde ich das hier für euch nachtragen !
Ich bewerte jeweils mit „Leise“, „aushaltbar Laut für Silentfreaks“ und „Laut“
Hier nun meine (subjektiven) Ergebnisse: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rev. A ist hier gegenüber dem CNPS 9900 Max. klar vorne, auch bei 1300 RPM, der schnellsten Einstellung, ist er deutlich Leiser als der Kühler aus dem Hause Zalman mit 1500 RPM.


*Fazit*
Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) besticht durch eine exzellente Kühlleistung, dem nicht mal ein Kühler aus dem Hause Zalman das Wasser reichen kann. Designtechnisch macht der Macho nichts falsch, sticht aber nicht aus der Masse heraus. Seine schiere Größe erlaubt es ihm leider nicht in kleinere Gehäuse zu passen, hier muss immer Obacht gegeben werden. Auch ist der Macho mit einem Preis von 39,99 Euro günstiger als der CNPS 9900 Max, den es für 49,99 Euro gibt. Dennoch sehe ich hier einen Tradeoff zwischen Preisleistung und Design. Der CNPS Max macht durch sein Exotisches Aussehen mehr her, während der HR-02 viel "bodenständiger" rüberkommt. Doch das ist letztendlich eine Entscheidung die ihr selber treffen müsst.



*Nachwort*
Natürlich bin für alle Verbesserungen jeglicher Art offen, ich hoffe das Review gefällt euch !  
Falls ich irgentwas vergessen habe, zögert nicht damit es hier kundzugeben !! ;D


----------



## richi666 (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) im PCGHX-Check – Der Macho gegen den Exoten, wer macht das Rennen ?*

Moin moin ich hab ne Frage hab mir diesen Lüfter auch gekauft zu meinem 1155 Board Asrock Z87 Extreme 6 , meine Frage ich hab den Prozessor i74770k zusammengebaut wird erst in einem Monat, mich würd nur interessieren was ich da so an Temp haben werde mit dem Kühler ? Weiss das jemand ?

Lg


----------



## M3talGuy (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) im PCGHX-Check – Der Macho gegen den Exoten, wer macht das Rennen ?*



> zu meinem 1155 Board Asrock Z87 Extreme 6


Das ist doch der 1150 Sockel 
Naja, da Haswell ja noch etwas hitziger ist als Ivy vorher, schätze ich mal:
Idle durchschnittlich etwa 25°C-35°C
Last durchschnittlich etwa  55°C - 75°C

Deckt sich auch mit dem, was man im Internet so findet.


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) im PCGHX-Check – Der Macho gegen den Exoten, wer macht das Rennen ?*

Kann man so nicht sagen, kommt ja auf die restliche Kühlung deines Gehäuses an 
Aber mein FX-6300 (die ja gemeinhin wärmer werden als die Intels) läuft im Idle bei knapp 30° laut Anzeige.


----------

